# Hunting > Hunting >  A swede who wants to experience New Zealand hunting

## wallin

Hi!

I am a swedish 20 year old currently travelling on the south island in New Zealand on a working&holiday visa and since I am a passionate hunter back home I would like to take the oppertunity to learn a little bit about how you do it here.
Everything is of interest and if not I can´t join a hunt it would be really nice to just sit down and exchange knowledge and   experiences over a couple of beers. 

So if anyone on the south island feel like showing me some real NZ-hunting do not hesitate to contact me!

Regards, 
Martin Wallin

----------


## Toby

Welcome to the forum Martin. Telling those south islanders where you're at could help.

----------


## wallin

Thanks Toby!
Yeah, the thing is that with some planning I can go pretty much all over the country but right now I am in Nelson and will be here a couple of days before I drive down along the west coast to end up in queenstown in aprox. a month. 

I would really like to see some chamois or thar hunting which from what ive understood is mostly on the west coast?

----------


## Pengy

@veitnamcam. Your services are being called upon  :Wink:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

What do you hunt back in your homeland mate?

----------


## veitnamcam

Welcome wallen.

Pm on its way.

----------


## nor-west

Is it just me or does anyone else notice an increase of overseas hunters who come here to hunt our free game and advertise for help on our hunting forums? It's almost like word is being spread around Europe by each one who goes home. Or maybe it's just me just being a grumpy old bastard.

----------


## mikee

> Is it just me or does anyone else notice an increase of overseas hunters who come here to hunt our free game and advertise for help on our hunting forums? It's almost like word is being spread around Europe by each one who goes home. Or maybe it's just me just being a grumpy old bastard.


Yep but I have always operated on the "Pay I Forward" principle, I need to build up my Karma Credits" for the next life. 

VC must be so far in credit its not funny

----------


## veitnamcam

I guess as we grow we come up more and more when you google "Hunting in New Zealand"

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yep but I have always operated on the "Pay I Forward" principle, I need to build up my Karma Credits" for the next life. 
> 
> VC must be so far in credit its not funny



Why arnt you catching kingfish?

----------


## subs

I know if I went overseas, I would much rather use a tool like this forum to find some like minded locals to maybe share a hunt with.
Maybe he's looking for the real kiwi experience with some real kiwi hunters.
We took a canuck out last roar on public land and he was simply amazed at the opportunities that we have here.
It was a highlight of my roar watching how excited he got with a few reds roaring close by.
We giv these yanks shit for coming over and shooting farm deer off the bonnet of a truck, so big up to him for doing it the way we do.
If you in north otago mate, get in touch. I will be more than happy to take you out.

----------


## mikee

> Why arnt you catching kingfish?


Because...........................................  .............. I was just too lazy to get out of bed early enough this morning!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Slack,I was up early enough to make spot x at daylight for some reason.

----------


## username

Im hunting deer and chamois from 25-29 with my cousin near fox on the west coast. Do you have any gear we only have enough for ourselves. We will be tenting.  Can you carry 2x 24 packs 3 km?
p.s. We are not super knowledgable hunters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sneeze

> Yep but I have always operated on the "Pay I Forward" principle, I need to build up my Karma Credits" for the next life. 
> 
> VC must be so far in credit its not funny


 I was going to say  we dont know how many he burns  up when he's not on here ..................... then I saw his post count. :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> Slack,I was up early enough to make spot x at daylight for some reason.


Up the hill or on the water?? Do any good??

----------


## veitnamcam

> Up the hill or on the water?? Do any good??


couldn't go anywhere, wife at work, now sleeping and Im trying unsuccessfully to keep the kids quiet.

----------


## karl200

If you end up heading up the north island mate PM me, more than welcome to come along, I hunt Tararua and Ruahinie range.

----------


## wallin

*Bavarian_hunter,*
We got fallow, red deer and pigs so that is pretty much the same as you, but is seems like the big difference is the hunting methods used. Altough we also stalk them the major way to do it in sweden is by driven hunts with dogs and beaters. 
And of course we got the moose and the start of that hunt in the second week of october is probably the biggest event of the year where almost all hunters participate in larger and more organized hunts to able to shoot the quote every piece of land gets each year. 
Red fox and Roe deer are common prey too that we have in almost all of sweden and you are actually allowed to hunt a number of bobcats and bears but that is only in the northern regions of the country. 

*Nor-west,* 
In my case I find it very interesting to learn about other hunting cultures and with New Zealand being a popular destinition, especially by backpackers and people interested in nature and the outdoors, I think many hunters and fishermen come here to experience the amazing possilites that this land has to offer. And as subs say this has to be the best oppertunity to do so and so far I am amazed of how much helpful and friendly respone ive got in this thread in just a day.

*Username, subs and Karl200*
This sounds great! I will definitly contact you guys when I am in your area and hopefully we can do some hunting. 
Will keep in touch by PM.

Thanks again for the response and if there is anything anyone want to know about swedish hunting, just ask!
I'll do my very best to keep this thread alive and report any hunting I get to do.

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Sounds good mate, in a nice spot of the world, I'd love to take a nice roe one day, they're a beautiful deer. good stuff

----------


## wallin

Yeah they are definetly nice but I would almost consider a good typical red deer to be even more beautiful. The heads those deer grow down here are incredible..

If you ever happen to come by Sweden one day I am going to find a roebuck with your name on it! But looking at your avatar it seems like you only have to go back to germany to get an oppertunity to shoot a roe deer?

----------


## EeeBees

I understand in England that it is the roe hind season at present.   Wallin, do you have split seasons for the deer genders as well?

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> Yeah they are definetly nice but I would almost consider a good typical red deer to be even more beautiful. The heads those deer grow down here are incredible..
> 
> If you ever happen to come by Sweden one day I am going to find a roebuck with your name on it! But looking at your avatar it seems like you only have to go back to germany to get an oppertunity to shoot a roe deer?


Me nah mate I'm born and bred Australian!

----------


## username

> Yeah they are definetly nice but I would almost consider a good typical red deer to be even more beautiful. The heads those deer grow down here are incredible..
> 
> If you ever happen to come by Sweden one day I am going to find a roebuck with your name on it! But looking at your avatar it seems like you only have to go back to germany to get an oppertunity to shoot a roe deer?


Sako "Bavarian" is his  pride and joy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wallin

EeeBees, 
Yes we have. The hunt for roedeer starts with the buckpremiere on the 16th of august but then you are only allowed to shoot males by stalking or waiting for them at a clearing or so. Roe deer usually roar during august so if it is still on during the first couple of days you can often use a caller with great success. 
So spot and stalk bucks for 2 months and then at the first of october we can start to hunt them by drives with dogs and from that date you can also shoot fawns and females. 
This goes on until the last of january so the season just ended back home, good for me so I do not have to think about all the great driven hunts I am missing...

Bavarian_hunter,
Alright! With the name and a picture of a dog that looks really like some sort of spaniel or vorsteh I thought you had some german blood but nein then. What kind of breed is that dog by the way?

----------


## Rushy

Welcome to the forum Martin

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> EeeBees, 
> Yes we have. The hunt for roedeer starts with the buckpremiere on the 16th of august but then you are only allowed to shoot males by stalking or waiting for them at a clearing or so. Roe deer usually roar during august so if it is still on during the first couple of days you can often use a caller with great success. 
> So spot and stalk bucks for 2 months and then at the first of october we can start to hunt them by drives with dogs and from that date you can also shoot fawns and females. 
> This goes on until the last of january so the season just ended back home, good for me so I do not have to think about all the great driven hunts I am missing...
> 
> Bavarian_hunter,
> Alright! With the name and a picture of a dog that looks really like some sort of spaniel or vorsteh I thought you had some german blood but nein then. What kind of breed is that dog by the way?


As username said, my Sako Bavarian is my mistress that the missus doesn't know about (literally doesn't know I have it). Ellie is my German Shorthaired Pointer, only 4 months old now but hopefully one day a deer hunting companion for me. Ever want to hunt in Aus just let me know mate, always happy to help someone looking at coming from abroad.

----------


## wallin

Alright then I get it!
Both a beautiful rifle and dog you got there and I am sure she will be great for hunting.

----------


## wallin

Now there is a huntingrapport on the magazine-part of this forum where you guys can read about the a huntingtrip I did with Vietnamcam on sunday  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Uplandstalker

I'm off to Sweden and Norway in a couple of week, and need some advice on animals. I've sent you a PM


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> I'm off to Sweden and Norway in a couple of week


That is a lovely part of the world. Say hello to all the blonde chicks from us forum members.  Invite them down here for a sleep over party

----------


## Scouser

> That is a lovely part of the world. Say hello to all the blonde chicks from us forum members.  Invite them down here for a sleep over party


+1....you lucky bastard......jealous as....

----------


## Boulderman

Hej Wallin!

I understand you are down south but if you plan on coming to the Hawke's Bay, send me a message, we can certainly arrange a trip. Would like to hear more on the situation in Sweden as we're moving there later this year. Keep in touch.

----------


## wallin

Tjenare Boulderman!

Hopefully I will be able to turn north again in one or two months and if I happen to come by napier you'll get a message from me  :Have A Nice Day: 

I like to talk about how we do it back home so you can ask me anything about swedish hunting and I will do my best to give you a good answer! 
To which part of Sweden are you moving?

----------


## veitnamcam

How's the hunting and fishing goin?

----------

